# Update On YODA



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

well Yoda is no longer with us as of two days ago he went to a wonderful young man on 3 1/2 acres. I really miss him deeply but I had to think of his happy life and the sane of me as my 2 older doe's hated him and was always mean to him so he always had to be pinned up by him self and i hated seeing him by himself. 

Yoda was sort of a want not a need for a second buck on the farm so i found him a wonderful family.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

It's so reassuring when we know our love bugs go to a good home. Bye, Yoda!


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> It's so reassuring when we know our love bugs go to a good home. Bye, Yoda!


Yeah it is Reassuring but it is also saddens me that even though i only had yoda sense he was 4 1/2 weeks old But me and him bonded ever sense he was here but it is what is best for him instead of what i want.

he First came to me Petrified of everything even me but with the bonding me and him had of being forced to walk on a leash because he would run away from me but in only 1 week he was following me like a dog and would sleep in my lap.

But he is in a better home where he can just be a goat and not get beat up all day and have to worry about getting beat up by my 2 year old doe.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

A bond like that changes your life. Most people haven't had the blessing of that experience yet. But even with that bond, you put his needs ahead of your heart. It hurts but you did what was better for him :fireworks:


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

bamaherd said:


> A bond like that changes your life. Most people haven't had the blessing of that experience yet. But even with that bond, you put his needs ahead of your heart. It hurts but you did what was better for him :fireworks:


Yes it Did hurt really bad I never thought i would ever fall in love with a goat L O L but yeah he is happy and that is all that matters really


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Everyone said it so well, couldn't of said it better. :hug:


----------

